# Sadzīves tehnika >  siksna motoram. (veļas mašīna) meklēju kur nopirkt!

## richijsx

Sveiki, pirms nedēļas jautāju par veļas mašinas Samsung p1001 siksnas pirkšanu iekš lemona.lv, tākā lemona.lv jau nedēļu nedod ziņu. Jādomā citi varianti kur dabūt siksnu motoram.
Rīgas veikali neder! Neesmu rīdzinieks.
Vēlams internetā!

izmēri siksnai: 1270PJ5

----------


## defs

http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=385_408_818  te parocies.

----------


## defs

http://www.argus.lv/advanced_search_res ... =-26&y=-13  varbūt šī ir? Laikam nav uz vietas.Uzzvani,kad var gaidīt.

----------


## defs

http://www.semicom.lv/%C4%AAPA%C5%A0%C4 ... 423_0.html  te varbūt ir.Vari pamērīt izmērus drošības pēc.

----------


## Amazons

A ko tu gribi? Lemonā tevis norādītā siksna ir "stokā" - vai nu pasūti un pērc vai arī gaidi kad tev kāds lūgsies?

----------


## richijsx

Nju jau nopirkta no semicom un uzstādīta siksna  :: 

P.S Lemonā pasūtīju bet jau otrā nedēļa un nekādas ziņas tākā būs aizmirsuši par mani  ::  Tākā neko negaidu!!!!!!!!!   ::

----------


## Amazons

A bet loģiski - Semikoms pasūtīja no Lemonas un tev pārdeva  ::

----------

